# Area Auctions



## vicdabrat (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know how I can find auctions for fish in my area?
I have searched the internet and can't seem to be getting anywhere.
Thank you for any ideas.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Local fish club?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We might be able to get more specific if we knew what area you are looking for. You dont have to be real specific but a general idea like I would put down "northern Illinois" would help us narrow it down a bit.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

LMAO .... ummm it would help a little bit wouldn't it if whe had a location like Doc said you don't have to get specific.. A part of a State would be very helpful.. Or a State would be nice. Most Auctions or Aquatic clubs are found in the larger cities.. So if you are close to a Big City mention that and thats where we will start looking.

By the way of you are close to Indianapolis, Indiana this weekend they are having there annual Spring Auction Sunday....


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

if anyone knows of any in the north central texas area let me know  I'm in the "texoma" area (Wichita Falls) and don't mind driving too far al long as it a fairly big event


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Joe, you have a big club down in texas, i'll find the link on my home labtop. Very nice club too it is.

BTW Awesome Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.houstonaquariumsociety.org/

They should be having a spring auction coming up soon


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Houston's a bit too far 8-O about a 9 hour trip from here ... DFW is alright Austin's probably pushing the envelope too unless it'a a HUGE event.

Thanks Mala ... I like it too  just tasteful enough and a touch "artsey" LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe.

Here ya go:
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/

http://home.flash.net/%7Etcichlid/index.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a DFW club near you - marine.
http://www.dfwmas.org/

Or one for ponds
http://www.ntwgs.org/


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

how about the OKlahoma Aquarium Club ?
okcac.org 

ACTUALLY TRY http://www.fotasonline.com/
if anyone had a Club in the area this sight would know about it....


----------

